# g8 vs gto



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

who would win anyone race one yet i did but the lasted about 5 seconds lights were to close together gto should be able to take it out


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

reidlou29 said:


> who would win anyone race one yet i did but the lasted about 5 seconds lights were to close together gto should be able to take it out





> Who would win? Has anyone raced one yet? I have, but it only lasted about five seconds as the lights were too close together. I think the GTO should be able to take the G8.


There, I fixed it for you


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

GTO will beat a G8 gt, now the gxp should make things a bit more interesting.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

reidlou29 said:


> who would win anyone race one yet i did but the lasted about 5 seconds lights were to close together gto should be able to take it out














Tacmedic said:


> There, I fixed it for you


Bless you and thanks.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

gotta fix that "front plate"...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HOW'S THIS??


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

PFFF hahaha he put "the judge" all over that charger HAHA


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> HOW'S THIS??


Muuch better.

G8 has less hp, torque, and weighs more from what I understand.
Devils had it right when he said the GXP should make things interesting.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> HOW'S THIS??


That is Sergeant Bill Goat Patrolling the Grammar and Spelling pastures.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats more like it...


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

AA GTO SP said:


> Muuch better.
> 
> G8 has less hp, torque, and weighs more from what I understand.
> Devils had it right when he said the GXP should make things interesting.


Yes, it does. But, the G8 GT will do 60 in 5.3 and the 1/4 in 13.7 @ 106. Not too shabby for a 4000lb sedan!

Take it from someone who owns one, it moves!

mac


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

macgto7004 said:


> Yes, it does. But, the G8 GT will do 60 in 5.3 and the 1/4 in 13.7 @ 106. Not too shabby for a 4000lb sedan!
> 
> 
> mac


Not too shabby in general. Very stylish looking car too.
I was at the beach with my friend the other day when we passed a house that had a new red G8 parked in the driveway. I had her slam on her brakes just so i could stare at her.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

The car that is. Obviously.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

From what I hear the G8 GT runs pretty even with the LS1 GTO's.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Chrisco said:


> From what I hear the G8 GT runs pretty even with the LS1 GTO's.


:agree, You heard correctly sir!

mac:cool


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

The GTO has more power less weight and 6-speed option although G8 has more gears than GTO auto but still the GTO should win I think if you had more room especially I dunno what do you think..?...?

(I decided that somebody better answer the guy in a manner that he might understand...   )


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Also, the GTO has 3.46 rear gears, vs. 2.92 in the G8, so you are going to get a better launch in the GTO.

mac


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Also, the GTO has 3.46 rear gears, vs. 2.92 in the G8, so you are going to get a better launch in the GTO.
> 
> mac


Yeah but 1st gear in the G8 is something like 4.9 or so and the GTO 1st gear in the M6 isn't close to that.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Chrisco said:


> Yeah but 1st gear in the G8 is something like 4.9 or so and the GTO 1st gear in the M6 isn't close to that.


Corrrect!!!!!

This was discussed at length on the Corvette forum when the A6 came out. The Vette has a 2.56 ratio standard with the A6 and first gear is numerically taller than the M6 with the 3.46. With the 2.92 gears in the G8 it's probably something like a 10.2 to 1 ratio for the M6 and the A6 would be in the ballpark of 12 to 1. 

1st and 2nd are probably both shorter on the A6 and 3rd and 4th about the same. 5th and 6th would be taller in the A6 than the M6.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> Corrrect!!!!!
> 
> This was discussed at length on the Corvette forum when the A6 came out. The Vette has a 2.56 ratio standard with the A6 and first gear is numerically taller than the M6 with the 3.46. With the 2.92 gears in the G8 it's probably something like a 10.2 to 1 ratio for the M6 and the A6 would be in the ballpark of 12 to 1.
> 
> 1st and 2nd are probably both shorter on the A6 and 3rd and 4th about the same. 5th and 6th would be taller in the A6 than the M6.



:willy:


----------

